# Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ WHAT TYPE OF VILLAGER ARE YOU??? Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ



## jessicat_197 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ WHAT TYPE OF VILLAGER ARE YOU??? Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ*

☮Click the link below to find out!☮
http://lovelysora.tumblr.com/post/92280314231/seasaltandcastles-thatonesatanist​
☃I got peppy tiger!
☃Comment below what you got!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 25, 2014)

Grumpy Chicken


I'm disappointed that they don't list specific villagers, and more disappointed I got grumpy chicken. Wtf, I hate crankies and I absolutely hate chickens.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

Grumpy Anteater...

Aw....


----------



## jessicat_197 (Sep 25, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Grumpy Chicken
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed that they don't list specific villagers, and more disappointed I got grumpy chicken. Wtf, I hate crankies and I absolutely hate chickens.



It's not about being another villager. It's like if your character was a villager. I've seen some people sketch whatever they got on the test like someone got peppy sheep so they drew a pink sheep and it looked cute!^-^


----------



## Radda (Sep 25, 2014)

Ew I got a peppy duck :/ Like Pom pom maybe?


----------



## oranje (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm a peppy bird.  I'm cool with that.


----------



## MayorSaki (Sep 26, 2014)

Snooty cow xD


----------



## Choke (Sep 26, 2014)

Lazy Lion :O Not bad!


----------



## Zuckerlovelife (Sep 26, 2014)

Snooty anteater?


----------



## KittyBoton (Sep 26, 2014)

*I already know. I don't need no quiz. I'm a snooty greedy cat.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*but if i go by this im a normal horse*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 26, 2014)

snooty wolf


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 26, 2014)

Peppy gator. :3
I approve.


----------



## Mieiki (Sep 26, 2014)

Peppy mouse D:


----------



## madokaname (Sep 26, 2014)

snooty ostrich :-(


----------



## Victor (Sep 26, 2014)

Grumpy gorilla. At least it has alliteration, I guess.


----------



## starlark (Sep 26, 2014)

Snooty Koala!


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 26, 2014)

Normal Wolf

aww yis


----------



## kuri_kame (Sep 27, 2014)

Snooty bird


----------



## Swablu (Sep 27, 2014)

SNOOTY OCTOPUS I WANNA SEE THAT


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 27, 2014)

normal squirrel. wooo.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 27, 2014)

Grumpy Cat

Kinda true, I look nothing like Tom though


----------



## CozyKitsune (Sep 27, 2014)

Normal dog ^-^


----------



## Mary (Sep 27, 2014)

Snooty elephant. Eww.


----------



## mayorofskyloft (Sep 28, 2014)

I got peppy wolf. c:


----------



## Nanobyte (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm a Fabulous Snape


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 28, 2014)

Peppy Cat


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 28, 2014)

Peppy pig.

tbh the first thing I thought was Peppa Pig


----------



## Sinister (Sep 28, 2014)

Snooty horse, haha.


----------



## Leela (Sep 28, 2014)

Peppy elephant -_- do those even exist?

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyprince said:


> Peppy pig.
> 
> tbh the first thing I thought was Peppa Pig



Same haha


----------



## Coach (Sep 28, 2014)

Jock Elephant - I actually share my Birthday with Big-Top!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 28, 2014)

Ew Peppy Bird, tho' I move around a lot xD


----------



## hanashi (Sep 28, 2014)

peppy koala, aight then


----------



## Amalthea (Sep 28, 2014)

According to this one, I'm a something anteater. Huh. Never pictured myself as an anteater.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

wat

a

snooty

duck

wot.. 

ducks are cute but
Is that a good or bad thing..?
Will other villagers like me?  
WHY AM I A SNOOTY DUCK???


----------



## Bulbadragon (Sep 28, 2014)

Cranky sheep. I like sheep and cranky villagers, so this is good for me.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 28, 2014)

Im a grumpy sheep... OH COME ON!


----------



## Momo15 (Sep 28, 2014)

Peppy koala :/


----------



## Bluefish987 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm a lazy alligator... I think that describes me fairly well


----------



## Neenuu (Sep 28, 2014)

Lazy Alligator, how cute.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 28, 2014)

A normal horse?
Uh, doubt it? I dislike horses.


----------



## ely (Sep 28, 2014)

snooty monkey. bleh


----------



## ladyblanche (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm a snooty gorilla.


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 28, 2014)

I got snooty cub. Doesn't reflect my personality at all.


----------



## macuppie (Sep 28, 2014)

Snooty Kangaroo.
So i could be Sylvia, Astrid, or Mathilda........


----------



## chiheerios (Sep 28, 2014)

normal frog!
so I think that means I'm lily?


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Sep 29, 2014)

Lazy goat... seriously? Like the oldie Sven?

Faints...


----------



## nekosync (Sep 29, 2014)

Snooty hippo? That doesn't sound like me.


----------



## evoxpisces (Sep 29, 2014)

Jock Bird.


----------



## PumpkinPie (Sep 29, 2014)

peppy sheep :3


----------



## Envelin (Sep 29, 2014)

Peppy goat jaja


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 29, 2014)

Normal duck. Bluh. Oh well, at least I wasn't peppy.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 29, 2014)

Normal Koala  not the worst I could have gotten and/or jock koala.


----------



## rosabelle (Sep 29, 2014)

Normal Elephant~ Ooh could be the same as Tia or Margie *3*


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 29, 2014)

Lazy cub


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 30, 2014)

lazy elephant ooo cute


----------



## Skep (Sep 30, 2014)

snooty ostrich


----------



## azukitan (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm a peppy goat. LOL, SRSLY?? XD

Alright, alright, I'm cool with that.


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm a peppy squirrel~ (too bad I don't like peppy villagers that much....)


----------



## SockMonster (Oct 3, 2014)

Peppy Koala.... I can't even begin to describe how displeased I am to be a peppy villager :|
If I had chose for myself, I'd be lazy, despite the gender issue -3-


----------



## 12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Peppy cat.

I'm okay with that. I love the peppies :3 besides I say totally a lot so it's pretty accurate.


----------



## StaleCupcake (Oct 6, 2014)

Peppy squirrel, not actually a bad choice!


----------



## Tessie (Oct 6, 2014)

normal pig u.u



i dont like pigs on acnl u.u
but i do like the normal personality


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 6, 2014)

snooty hippo pffff


----------



## Chibiusa (Oct 6, 2014)

Snooty cub. Does one even exist?


----------



## Kaboombo (Oct 7, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Peppy pig.
> 
> tbh the first thing I thought was Peppa Pig



this made me laugh


----------



## Marlowe (Oct 7, 2014)

Peppy bird!

I'm actually okay with it.


----------



## Hyasynth (Oct 7, 2014)

Snooty bird, which is nonsense because why is 13 not the cat number? Come on Tumblr, get it together.


----------



## nard (Oct 7, 2014)

Lazy Bear...?


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 7, 2014)

Normal Ostrich.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Oct 7, 2014)

I got Lazy Koala.  It suits me pretty well, I'd say. lol


----------



## AnnaCrossing (Oct 7, 2014)

Peppy Octopus. Awwwh


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 7, 2014)

A Snooty Hippo. ^^A


----------



## Bcat (Oct 7, 2014)

normal cow. -_-


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm a Normal chicken


....:V okay


----------



## Melgogs (Oct 8, 2014)

I got a snooty TIGER. I'm ok with the snooty part but tiger????? I really don't like the tiger models in-game >:I


----------



## Beauchamp (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm also a snooty tiger! My birthday is July 24


----------



## Minene (Oct 8, 2014)

Peppy cub!! so either bluebear or cheri I guess


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 8, 2014)

I got peppy duck~
So Freckles Pompom or Pate


----------

